# Merry Christmas



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very merry Christmas to all our virtual friends

And those that have become much more than virtual

Have a fantastic day

MERRY CHRISTMAS

Sandra and Albert


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

And you and yours have a good one too


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas Darling! 

Where have you been? We have missed you!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Preparing Christmas for the family Barry my extra special Toy Boy

You two have a fantastic Christmas  

aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I figured that. The forum is very quiet tonight.

Have a great time e everyone.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Sandra and Albert have a wonderful family Christmas with hopefully all them around you


Duncan and I send our best wishes to you this Christmas and a happy New year

Carol and Duncan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I will echo the sentiments of so many others - towards Sandra and Albert, Carol and Duncan and all of our virtual friends through here;

*

Happy Christmas and a Peaceful New Year for 2013.*

We look forward to welcoming returnees and new visitors to our small part of rural France.

Dave and Lesley


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Wishing you all A Peaceful and Happy Christmas 

<a href="http://www.mikesfreegifs.com">


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

To all those unknown members out there Merry Christmas and a Happy Healthy New Year .
Whoever you are !

Tony A.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Merry Xmas ALL,

Though there is a distinct possibility that Santa will oversleep in our House as he is currently very, very, very, drunk.


----------

